# Lock back folder, and a Damascus commission.



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 11, 2017)

Well in what little spare time I've had lately I managed to get these done. The folder is a kit from ebay thought it looked cool and I got it for fairly cheap. Stainless blade with Zircote scales. It's scary sharp. 

The other is Damascus blade #2 got a few Billets and had fun with them. This one is a Twist pattern of 15n20 and 1095. Left it in the etch for a bit longer and the pattern looks better than the first one I made. Curly Koa scales with a Spar finish, (customer request) He was happy with it and therefore so am I.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Molokai (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks great !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 12, 2017)

Wowzer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice job Nick!"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicely done! I need to hunt down a folder kit at some point... I'd love to carry a custom pocket knife(until my son stole it).


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 12, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! I need to hunt down a folder kit at some point... I'd love to carry a custom pocket knife(until my son stole it).



Ebay is where I found that one, they are really easy to make. usaknifemaker.com has some kits.


----------

